# cypripedium fasciolatum



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## biothanasis (Apr 26, 2009)

Exciting!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2009)

Is it open yet? It looked good on the 26th!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2009)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2009)

Very pretty, but that is C. parviflorum v. pubescens....


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2009)

Hello Tom,
I am around apology, you are right. I confounded myself


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2009)

Hakone said:


> Hello Tom,
> I am around apology, you are right. I confounded myself



Oh no! Please don't get me wrong. I am happy to see any photo of a Cyp since they are not that popular. You are very generous with your photos, so all I can say is "THANK YOU"!

It is a very nice pubescens BTW, lovely twisted petals.


----------



## biothanasis (May 1, 2009)

I love the colour and the twisted petals


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

Hmmmm, the old 'box with the 'x' in it' trick!?


----------



## smartie2000 (May 1, 2009)

no wonder it looked like pubencens/parviflorum...lol I thought it was a similar species in asia for a moment


----------

